

I cried a week after I moved here - gsands
https://medium.com/i-love-you-san-francisco/2f10fe590334

======
alphakappa
We get it - San Francisco is an awesome city, but the mob mentality with which
Peter Shih's post has been attacked [1] should be a matter of shame for us San
Franciscans.

If our city is truly so great, then we don't need to affirm it with a thousand
blog posts. I love this city, but it's in spite of all the issues that Peter
mentioned in his blog. Let's recognize that we live in a great city, but let's
not turn the city into a religious icon that cannot be criticized.

1\. [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/16/peter-
shih_n_376850...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/16/peter-
shih_n_3768505.html?utm_hp_ref=technology)

------
mgwhitfield
nice sentiments, you can find it a lot of places, but sounds like you found it
in SF

------
lolwutf
'If you don’t love San Francisco like those of us who love it do, there’s a
simple solution; don’t live here.'

Does this girl hear herself talk? The pretentiousness of that makes me want to
gag.

~~~
holyjaw
Actually, it's the only line in the piece that isn't pretentious. It's a basic
truth: if you're unhappy where you are, seek happiness elsewhere. It has
double meaning of course; get out of my city because you're spreading
unhappiness, and go find your own city where you can find happiness.

I see nothing wrong with it.

